
Get Customers to Pre-Order a SaaS? - anishjain123
Hey everyone! I am working on a AI-powered marketing studio that helps create social media posts, blogs, and digital ads 10x faster. (www.aspireto.be). Currently, I am requesting folks to sign up for early access. I want to convert some of these folks into pre-orders where they actually pay for the first month of the product and private beta access, but am unsure of how to go about doing so.<p>Anyone have any suggestions on how to do this tactfully?
======
throw03172019
You should definitely have examples. Create “companies” and run them through
your AI. Different industries, etc. just asking someone to preorder with no
real examples or context is rough.

Bonus points: use your AI product to build the marketing for itself :)

